# Condensador triple.



## luigi69 (May 30, 2012)

Hola
he llegado al foro buscando información de este condensador que no había visto nunca, (hace años estudié electrónica, hace mucho, je je).
Es de una cortadora de fiambre y me gustaría repararla.
El caso es que no encuentro un condensador igual, me venden los tres que lo forman, pero no sé como irían conectados. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?, Muchas gracias.



Comento las conexiones que lleva.

Del condensador salen 3 cables, uno va conectado a la carcasa del motorcillo, como si fuese la masa, y los otros dos, cada uno va a un polo de la entrada de corriente.

Salu2.


----------



## capitanp (May 30, 2012)

Realmente pense una cosa pero despues vi otra , 0.05 uF y 2x 2.5nF, porias hacer el circuito y te diremos donde va colocado cada uno de los tres capacitores


----------



## luigi69 (May 30, 2012)

capitanp dijo:


> Realmente pense una cosa pero despues vi otra , 0.05 uF y 2x 2.5nF, porias hacer el circuito y te diremos donde va colocado cada uno de los tres capacitores



Hola

Si el tema es que no se como van conectados, por eso pregunto, a ver si alguien sabe como van. Gracias.


----------



## anymex (Jun 2, 2012)

a lo que se referia capitanp hera a que dibujaras el circuito de los demas y a si ceria mas facil darte una solucion


----------



## luigi69 (Jun 2, 2012)

anymex dijo:


> a lo que se referia capitanp hera a que dibujaras el circuito de los demas y a si ceria mas facil darte una solucion



Los tres condensadores van encapsulados juntos, lo que intento averiguar es como van conectados, para sustituirlos por tres individuales.

Gracias.


----------



## Papusxxdd (Jun 2, 2012)

Seguramente el de 0.05uf hace de capacitor de arranque como en los ventiladores y otros motores a 220v suelen ser 1uf o mas, va entre el vivo y neutro; y los de 2.5nf son aislantes para evitar ruidos en la linea y corriente en la masa  (como los que llevan las fuentes smps de PC antes del puente rectificador) y van entre vivo y masa, neutro y masa. Saludos


----------



## luigi69 (Jun 3, 2012)

Papusxxdd dijo:


> Seguramente el de 0.05uf hace de capacitor de arranque como en los ventiladores y otros motores a 220v suelen ser 1uf o mas, va entre el vivo y neutro; y los de 2.5nf son aislantes para evitar ruidos en la linea y corriente en la masa  (como los que llevan las fuentes smps de PC antes del puente rectificador) y van entre vivo y masa, neutro y masa. Saludos



Muchas gracias, lo voy a montar así a ver si funciona.
Salu2.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 4, 2012)

Papusxxdd dijo:


> Seguramente el de 0.05uf hace de capacitor de arranque como en los ventiladores y otros motores a 220v suelen ser 1uf o mas, va entre el vivo y neutro; y los de 2.5nf son aislantes para evitar ruidos en la linea y corriente en la masa  (como los que llevan las fuentes smps de PC antes del puente rectificador) y van entre vivo y masa, neutro y masa. Saludos



Hola Amigo, que quieres decir con "el de 0.05uf hace de capacitor de arranque como en los ventiladores y otros motores a 220v suelen ser 1uf o mas, va entre el vivo y neutro".  El condensador de arranque como dices, no se conecta entre vivo y neutro, sino que se conecta en serie con un devanado para generar el desfase de tension necesaria.
Respecto a "y los de 2.5nf son aislantes para evitar ruidos en la linea y corriente en la masa"., Que quieres decir con aislante?


----------



## mcrven (Jun 4, 2012)

luigi69

Ese dispositivo parece ser un supresor de ruido. Un filtro para evitar interferencias del motor hacia las líneas de suministro. Por lo cual debería corresponder a un supresor para motores universales - se reconocen porque funcionan con escobillas o carbones - y la conexión del capacitor debería ser 0,05 µF sobre la línea y los dos de 2,5 nF desde cada polo del otro y comunes a la carcasa (Neutro o Tierra).

Si puedes muestranos la etiqueta del motor o verifica si posee escobillas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 4, 2012)

Desde donde yo lo percibo no tiene sentido lo que veo 3 capasitores en uno y con tres cable suena raro y lo único que pensé fue en este dibujo, pero nunca vi un capacitor así el único que se parece es el del microondas y es para filtrar ruido y no tienen nada que ver con el motor en si además son 2 capasitores   



Y por otra parte no entiendo puede sacarle una foto al capacitor y no puedes sacarle mas fotos al motor, al cableado, la entrada de linea, los botones de comando. noooooo quieres que deduzca como esa fiambrera hecha en España te lo dibujen con la mete si quieres que te ayudemos tienes que poner tu cuota de ayuda de mi parte viendo es capacitor no me sale nada  

mas que exitos suerte


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 4, 2012)

SSTC, ese diagrama está mal.

Acá tienen...

http://bit.ly/L4ehny

Espero lo encuentres en los valores que necesitas. Si no, toca reciclarlo de alguna SMPS grande.

Saludos!


----------



## luigi69 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hola
El motor si tiene escobillas.
Muchas gracias a todos, en el último enlace de Tacatomon me queda claro como conectarlos. 
Salu2.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2012)

Gracias por la corrección, ahora si me quedo mas claro era como decíamos un supresor de ruido el capa-cito tacalamoto

saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 5, 2012)

Yo veo la "Y" dibujada al lado y se me hace que están en estrella.

Saludos.


----------

